# SPIKY OR ROUNDED???



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, so I was looking on Etsy today, and I realized that almost all of the hedgie jewelry, figurines, etc. have ROUNDED quills, and the ones that don't, aren't NEARLY spiky enough (at least in my opinion). So my question is, would most of you prefer the really spikeyness, or are you okay with the roundedness?
This is a completely random question, but I thought I'd ask it anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

From a business standpoint they are probably rounded to avoid injury lawsuits and liability claims


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> From a business standpoint they are probably rounded to avoid injury lawsuits and liability claims


Well, okay, I can see that part, but what about when they're sucked right up close to the body?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's two things...

One, artists use their artistic license to make things appear as they wish them to. That doesn't always mean they're realistically represented, it's just what they want to express or stylize.

Two, wearing a very spiky metal hedgehog on jewelry would be very uncomfortable. I wouldn't wear it, and definitely wouldn't buy it... balled-up hedgie quills hurt enough when they're NOT metal!

Just my two cents.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> I think it's two things...
> 
> One, artists use their artistic license to make things appear as they wish them to. That doesn't always mean they're realistically represented, it's just what they want to express or stylize.
> 
> ...


hahaha...i can understand that, but what about if the "quills" are sucked right up next to the body? shouldn't they _look spikier, then?_


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

You mean if its a relaxed hedgehog with the quills flat, again the manufactures are probably just covering their tracks and avoiding sharp points on a product for liability and also comfortably. Companies don't like to do anything that even randomly could cause a recall or issue cause its lost money for them.

I understand what your saying, but I really think that the businesses are just avoiding it because they are protecting their interests


----------

